# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  red spots and swollen hands

## billyboy1

Hello,
i just started a cycle of propionate on tuesday...that night got some red dotes and blotches on my legs...I took an allergy pill diphenhydram and the red blotches cleard on wednesday. On thursday after a workout i returned home and with in a few hours my legs were covers with red dots, then my hands and feet became swollen. what should I do?

----------


## durak

any other meds? anti-e's?

----------


## 6ft5

If you have never taken prop before and is you first time, might not react well with you. Also you could be allergic to the oil they used in it.

----------


## kaju

I agree with 6ft5.
they put different types of oils to carry the testosterone . sometimes grapseed oil sometimes others. You will need to know what type of oil it is. test is a hormone so I do not think you are allergic to test or you will not have made it through puberty.

----------

